# Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??



## Pit der Barsch (18. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin.|wavey:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Hitzebeständiges Silikon aus dem Baumarkt.???
Ich wollte mir ASP Spinner nachbauen.
Ich habe bei Hakuma Silikonformen gesehen,aber das möchte ich nun wirklich nicht ausgeben|uhoh: an Euros.
 Gruß Pit|wavey:


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

hast du recht, teuer, zudem in der qualität dubios, und eigentlich auch gar nicht notwendig, da bei dem modell nichts unterschnittig ist.
für ASP und dergleichen, also vollformen ohne feinste zeichnung, finde ich einfache gipsformen noch am sinnvollsten und billigsten, die halten durchaus 50 güsse aus. brauchen aber viel mehr (trocken)zeit.

für ad hoc  einmal-güsse ist formsand éine schnelle lösung.


----------



## holle (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

zum bleigießen eignet sich > silikonkautschuk rtv hb nv 
bestens. das rote zeugs.

hab 2006 mal asp´s gegossen und auch ähnliche köder auf einfachste weise aus draht und nem breitgekloppten blei gemacht. gefangen haben sie alle.:q










diese form ist noch mit hitzefestem bräunlichen silikon aus dem dentallabor getüdelt.
guckst du da

aber wirklich rentieren sich die kosten fürs silikon und die arbeit erst wenn du nen hohen verschleiß an diesen ködern hast. 

der verschleiß ist allerdings recht leicht zu provozieren wenn man die teile langsamer führt als das wasser tief ist :q 
die auf dem foto ^^ sind mittlerweile alle schon lang begraben...


ps: die form mit gips ging schief wegen der kiemenbögen. die haben beim entformen dann immer die gipsform gecrackt. drum lieber gutes 2-komponenten-silikon.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Super ich bin begeistert#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Hei Pit
Eigentlich sollte ich nachtragend sein - bin es aber nicht . Sieh mal unter ...r-g.de nach . Da haben sie diverse Verbundmaterialien . Auch das von Dir benötigten Silikon für den Formenbau . 
Uwe


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Nachtragend#c


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Ich habe mir Modellgips mit Zement gemischt.
In Formen eingebracht und ordendlich gerüttelt um die Luftblasen hoch zu bekommen. 
Eien Tag gerocknet auf dem Kohleofen,ich hab bis jetzt 16 Stück gegossen . Es hält#6


----------



## holle (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

klingt gut.
dann lass mal sehen |bigeyes


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Hab erst Dienstag die Kamera wieder von der Reperarur. Bilder kommen Garantiert.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Hier ein paar Prototypen|wavey:
Die Silbernen Asp Kopien bekommen noch Klarlack verpasst. Der Rest hängt noch zum trocknen im Eimer.
Gruß Pit


----------



## kelly.net (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

warum aus blei gießen?
sowas kann man doch auch aus epoxy harz machen oder ned?
und hat auch gewicht


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Harz ????
Das klebt doch in der Form wie die Pest ! oder ???|bigeyes


----------



## Micha383 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

zum Harz...

da gibts verschiedene arten zu dem man auch mit trennmittel arbeiten sollte bei guß aus harz (hatte mich da mal n bissel eingelesen)

zum silikon, da kann man auch "Brandschott Silikon" verwenden, bzw einfach mal nach Brandschottmasse und der gleichen suchen (googel)

hoffe geholfen zu haben

Gruß
Micha


----------



## holle (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*



kelly.net schrieb:


> warum aus blei gießen?
> sowas kann man doch auch aus epoxy harz machen oder ned?
> und hat auch gewicht



kann man (mit geeigneten trennmitteln, wie man oben im foto sieht, der weisse mit roten augen, hab ich den probeguss mit 2-k-harz gegossen), aber die dinger sollen weit fliegen und relativ schnell geführt werden. von daher ist bei diesem köder ein guss aus 2-k-harz eher ungünstig und würde zudem auch nicht laufen. 

@ pit

sehen doch ganz ok aus.
man sieht ihnen aber den guss in gips an. in 2-k-silikon werden sie genauer.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Da hast Du natürlich recht.
ABER das wird schon noch.
Das 2 K. ist bestellt.
Jedoch sehen die Silbernen so klobig aus weil sie noch voller Silberglitter sind.
Ich tauch die Bleie in Klarlak und 10 Min später in Glitterstaub. Dann trocknen lassen und später einfach das überflüssige Glitter abbürsten. !
Dann glänzen die wie echte Schuppen !!!


----------



## kelly.net (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

wenn man die form aus normalem silikon macht sollte das harz auch ohne trennmittel leicht raus gehen, da silikon auch als trennmittel genommen wird


----------



## holle (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*



kelly.net schrieb:


> wenn man die form aus normalem silikon macht sollte das harz auch ohne trennmittel leicht raus gehen, da silikon auch als trennmittel genommen wird



silikon ist nicht gleich silikon. 
da gibts unterschiede wie sand am meer.

theorie und praxis ...

die ersten ca 5 güsse mit gießharz in einer neuen silikonform kann man  beruhigt ohne trennmittel durchführen.
danach ist allerdings trennmittel angesagt weil die entstehende wärme  und die ausgasungen beim chemischen prozess des aushärtens die form  anfangs oberflächlich und später tiefgehend spröde werden lassen.

bei gießharzguss in silikonformen ist trotz pflege und trennmittel dann nach ca 30-100 gießvorgängen (je nach größe der form, art des silikons und art des gießharzes) die form nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## BeatleB84 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hitzebeständiges Silikon(Baumarkt)?? Gussform bauen??*

Seit gegrüßt...

hab mir jetzt von meinem Lagermeister Brandschottmasse geben lassen, 2 Tuben hat er rausgerückt. Jetzt meine Frage: Diese kann ich ja genau so verarbeiten, wie Silikon oder Gips. Trocknen die Formen für meine Bleie, Pilker,... von allein, oder muss ich das ganze noch aushärten bzw. im Backofen härten?

PS: Der Lagermeister hat übrigens gelacht als ich sagte, dass ich das Zeug zum Formbauen benötige!!!:vik:


----------

